# MEAA Dec 2012 Meeting (Michigan Electric Auto Association)



## RPE (Oct 2, 2012)

Red Point Engineering (RPE) hosted Dec 2012 MEAA meeting in Auburn Hills- we've had great session with many attendees and good discussions. 

Several EVs arrived, including Teslas Model S, Ford C-Max Energi, Electric Porsche Boxster Conversion EV (with Tiptronic transmission), Nissan Leaf, Chevrolet Volt.

Dec 2012 MEAA meeting
Thank you for visiting,

*RPE*
*www.rp-eng.com*


----------



## RPE (Oct 2, 2012)

Below is quick video recapping Dec 2012 MEAA meeting:
http://youtu.be/DaBTy5K-Ymg

Thank you,
RPE


----------



## RPE (Oct 2, 2012)

Interestingly, Green Car Reports recently released an article related to the electric Boxster conversion:

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...electric-porsche-boxster-convert-one-yourself

RPE
*www.rp-eng.com*
_RPE - Providing Advanced Engineering solutions for Electric Porsche Conversions_


----------

